# Manual extraction of placenta



## reichtina320

Hi!

In this scenario can the 'delivery of placenta' be coded separately?

Intrauterine pregnancy at 41+ weeks, scheduled induction of labor, status
post spontaneous vaginal delivery with retained placenta and postpartum
hemorrhage requiring dilatation and curettage with manual extraction of
placenta.

thanks!


----------



## Erica1217

No -  Per CPT Assistant, August 2002:  "The delivery of the placenta, as listed above, is considered an integral component of the total vaginal or cesarean delivery. Therefore, it would not be appropriate to report code 59414, Delivery of placenta (separate procedure), in addition to the code for the delivery service. *Code 59414 is reported only when the patient delivers vaginally, before admission, with subsequent delivery of the placenta by a physician*."

What you'd want to bill for this scenario is code 59160.  CPT Assistant, Sept. 2002 Q&A:

"What is the appropriate code to report for a suctional D&C of retained placenta after the delivery? 

AMA Comment:

From a CPT coding perspective, it would be appropriate to report CPT code 59160, Curettage, postpartum, for the D&C of the retained placenta."


 Erica


----------

